# Lets see the OLD trucks!!!!



## Quality SR

This is my 1987 Chevy K5 Blazer with a 7' 6" Western Straight blade, and a Western Pro Flo tailgate spreader


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Quality SR;366365 said:


> This is my 1987 Chevy K5 Blazer with a 7' 6" Western Straight blade, and a Western Pro Flo tailgate spreader


how about some daytime pics of that sweet thing!!! Interior pics too if you can!


----------



## Quality SR

I will take some more tomorrow.. I didn't think they would come out that bad. I was anxious to take some pictures, I just found my usb cable.......


----------



## Quality SR

This is a picture of the cab.
The plow is the OLD style.... The switch to the left is for the tailgate spreader, and the other switch is for the back up lights.. It is a home made job but it works. I bought the spreader used and it didn't come with a controller, so i made my own....


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

86 GMC K-3500 (side note, the idoit looking guy in the pic is not me, Im taking the pic  ) 









89 Chevy K5 Blazer.


----------



## Quality SR

*Some daytime pics*

Here are some daytime pictures...........................


----------



## Fordistough

Why don't we just call this the Blazer forum?


----------



## Buster F

Here is my 84 3/4 ton chevy. In the 5 years i owened and plowed commercially with her she never failed me once. Unfortunatley old mother rust got the best of her and i recently traded it for 2 '94 actic cat wildcats.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is my old tank, 1982 Chevy K20 with a 7.5 foot Western cable operated plow. Got rid of this one cause the frame was pooped


----------



## cat320

Buster F;368403 said:


> Here is my 84 3/4 ton chevy. In the 5 years i owened and plowed commercially with her she never failed me once. Unfortunatley old mother rust got the best of her and i recently traded it for 2 '94 actic cat wildcats.


probably why i have not seen it,my buddy has the house that was up for sale next to the mass eye and ear.he's got a '95 K30 dump in the yard.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo

*Sorry guys*

Here my 2nd truck...Sorry guys.... Ever time thay call for snow I put this plow on this truck and it does not snow...I take it off it snow...I just get sick of putting this on in the cold so as you see it's staying on.....I have had this truck for 2 years and only plowed one time with in 2006....


----------



## SnoFarmer

I thought he said: Old trucks.


----------



## Buster F

SnoFarmer;368549 said:


> I thought he said: Old trucks.


well if thats the case how about this one


----------



## Quality SR

Fordistough;368189 said:


> Why don't we just call this the Blazer forum?


You can call it what ever you want.....


----------



## KCB

Oh look Buster put the plow on


----------



## Buster F

KCB;368946 said:


> Oh look Buster put the plow on


If the truck wasn't away for the winter i would have pulled up to one of my minute mount setups to make it more appropriate for this threadxysport


----------



## theonlybull

here's my old man's bronco 77 bronco, all orginal, 302 c4 3:50 gears, d44/9" and a '71 fisher 6'6"


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is an old girl*

Here is an old girl.A 1930's Walter Snowfighter and yes she is a runner.


----------



## Quality SR

Nice trucks guys..... It is nice to see these old ones still in action, including the one with the new looking fisher or Meyer plow on it...!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR

Oshkosh;369530 said:


> Here is an old girl.A 1930's Walter Snowfighter and yes she is a runner.


Thats a cool looking truck!! Do you still use this truck??? How many miles are on it? How does it do pushing snow?


----------



## Quality SR

theonlybull;369520 said:


> here's my old man's bronco 77 bronco, all orginal, 302 c4 3:50 gears, d44/9" and a '71 fisher 6'6"


I just reciently seen one of those, it is for sale a couple of miles from me..


----------



## Oshkosh

*I knew of here...*



Quality SR;369540 said:


> Thats a cool looking truck!! Do you still use this truck??? How many miles are on it? How does it do pushing snow?


 She is waiting for a new owner...I brokered a deal four years ago that sent this truck to a dealer in Maine.We drove her onto the Landoll...I wanted to take her home but it wasnt to be....
To many brain cells ago, cannot remember the mileage.She started and drove right onto the trailer.I thought it would be a great camp road rig...


----------



## Bobby Blaze

Man thats when blazers were built like trucks, I used to have one of those tanks and it was one of my favorite trucks that i owned the turning radius was great for smaller jobs and it was beefed up more like a 3/4 ton,i wish gm would have kept the 2 doors alive :crying: nice trucks guys


----------



## Nascar24

*Nice ol' girl*

I had a twin to this one, "Back in the Day" best truck I ever plowed with, great balance, excellent maneuverability, very comfortable, and unstoppable! The down side to these J10 's is Rust came as standard equipment, lol They also wern't the easiest to find parts for when you needed them.

Mine had an Auto trans Coversion from a Grand Wagoneer, I also put a set of power front seats from the GW as well.A guy in town has one, he had my brothers body shop do over two years ago looks great he only uses it during the summer, he's trying to preserve it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1983...oryZ6286QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oshkosh

*Two of my old...*

Wow,dug up this polaroid of two of my old land cruisers and the rear of my Mach 1,wish I still had all three of those now!!!!!


----------



## protechk5

heres my 85 diesel k30 with a fisher 8'


----------



## CAT 245ME

Gotta love those solid axle chevy's especially when it's a K30.

No matter where the snow falls, you are more than likely to find one of those old chevy's

moving it out of the way.


----------



## BOSS550

Oshkosh;369813 said:


> Wow,dug up this polaroid of two of my old land cruisers and the rear of my Mach 1,wish I still had all three of those now!!!!!


I got an old one like that. A 73 TLC FJ 40. Mine's no good for plowing snow tho. It's got 38" super swampers, a 458 " big block Chevy, and fully manual reverse pattern Turbo 400 trans. Motor dynoed over 600 H.P at the flywheel. It goes better on top of the snow than thru it! Them old one have class regardless of the make!!!


----------



## go plow

cool older truck guys!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had two more...*



BOSS550;370891 said:


> I got an old one like that. A 73 TLC FJ 40. Mine's no good for plowing snow tho. It's got 38" super swampers, a 458 " big block Chevy, and fully manual reverse pattern Turbo 400 trans. Motor dynoed over 600 H.P at the flywheel. It goes better on top of the snow than thru it! Them old one have class regardless of the make!!!


 The white one ended up with diamond plated rear fenders,a 350V8, turbo 350auto out of a blazer and 31" tru tracs.The red one I ended up cutting up and the two others where daily drivers.
I also had the Willy's CJ2A with a axle over swap(6"lift) 302 Ford V8, 4spd toploader,fenderwell headers,boxed frame.tilt hood, axle trusses etc, when all was said and done 35" mudders.With the 31"s on it it would pull the front tires off the ground in 3rd gear.lol Arnt they great...
Thats without 600hp.lol


----------



## Quality SR

Bobby Blaze;369761 said:


> Man thats when blazers were built like trucks, I used to have one of those tanks and it was one of my favorite trucks that i owned the turning radius was great for smaller jobs and it was beefed up more like a 3/4 ton,i wish gm would have kept the 2 doors alive :crying: nice trucks guys


This truck is great. I did the same to mine i put dual coil springs on the front and beefed up the rear. I was shocked, yesterday (2/14) I plow in 2 wheel drive... ( when the truck worked  ) I had to stack in 2 locations, and pretty high too... 
I actually forgot the camera.:realmad:


----------



## All_Clear

Well i traded it almost 2 yrs ago now but here's my old rig.

All Clear


----------



## Niteman9

90 Dodge with a 7.5 Fisher. Old Federal Gov truck. Only 34,000 miles. I bought it 10 years ago with 25,000 Miles.


----------



## Quality SR

All_Clear;372090 said:


> Well i traded it almost 2 yrs ago now but here's my old rig.
> 
> All Clear


Nice truck.. i like the western, looks like mine but white...


----------



## Quality SR

Niteman9;372104 said:


> 90 Dodge with a 7.5 Fisher. Old Federal Gov truck. Only 34,000 miles. I bought it 10 years ago with 25,000 Miles.


That truck looks great... How does it run?


----------



## All_Clear

Niteman9;372104 said:


> 90 Dodge with a 7.5 Fisher. Old Federal Gov truck. Only 34,000 miles. I bought it 10 years ago with 25,000 Miles.


That truck is sweet! Nice looking rig there and with those miles who could beat it.

All Clear


----------



## All_Clear

Quality SR;372106 said:


> Nice truck.. i like the western, looks like mine but white...


Am kicking myself for not having it now... :realmad:

I liked the western it worked everytime i needed it no problems. The bronco had seen better days to say the least. The plow was the most expensive part of that rig. 

All Clear


----------



## 90plow

That dodge is a real nice rig. I had the same one...


----------



## Zippy

Here is my '87 GMC 3500 in action last Wed.










Kevin


----------



## YardMedic

love all the conventional Fishers. Never seen anything stronger on a pickup. Great trucks guys

~Kevin


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice trucks guys! I love the looks of the older trucks.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Niteman9;372104 said:


> 90 Dodge with a 7.5 Fisher. Old Federal Gov truck. Only 34,000 miles. I bought it 10 years ago with 25,000 Miles.


For being a goverment truck, that truck looks amazingly clean. My townships truck look worse then that after 3 or 4 years.


----------



## CAT 245ME

YardMedic;372354 said:


> love all the conventional Fishers. Never seen anything stronger on a pickup. Great trucks guys
> 
> ~Kevin


 I agree, the headgear looks good on a truck with out the blade but the only downside of these plows is that most of them were belt drivin and they were so slow it would drive you crazy, I know mine does.


----------



## Quality SR

All_Clear;372122 said:


> Am kicking myself for not having it now... :realmad:
> 
> I liked the western it worked everytime i needed it no problems. The bronco had seen better days to say the least. The plow was the most expensive part of that rig.
> 
> All Clear


You can say that again, and lots of power too... I did a pretty good job in 2wd.. I was even able to stack high with 2wd  
Until I had a ton of problems between the sander, and plow the truck did pretty good.


----------



## Niteman9

Quality SR;372108 said:


> That truck looks great... How does it run?


It runs great. I think it was used on an Air Force Base was in real good shape when I got it. I let it sit to much and things started going down hill. Had to redo the brakes, calipers and rotors in front and anti lock valve on rear. Trans cooler lines rusted through. Body starting to rust a little will fix this up this summer. The 2002 Ford sitting behind it in the photo has 147,000 miles on it. I try to drive the Dodge at lest twice a week now. If I can line up enough work I plan on hanging a blade on the Ford for next year.


----------



## Niteman9

The cool also took a toll on the paint this last week. The right fender had a small section of the paint near the antenna which had pealed. Over the last two week about 80% of the paint just fell off. Well I planed on painting this summer anyway.


----------



## Northland

Here's my "new old" backup rig. 86 Chev K-20 full time 4wd. Stole it for 1000 bucks with a bad motor, new trans, new transfer case and rebuilt front end. Threw a good running 350 in it I had and the thing runs like a champ. Put my old Western 7.5 on it and it pushes great. Could use some tires though.... And I dunno about the wagon wheels... 

The body is in pretty decent shape, im still trying to decide on maybe fixing the body damage and painting it red with a white center stripe. Dunno....might be a little too much work but we will see.


----------



## 04superduty

Quality SR;369542 said:


> I just reciently seen one of those, it is for sale a couple of miles from me..[/QUOTE
> do you know how much they want for it?


----------



## Quality SR

04superduty;373038 said:


> Quality SR;369542 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently seen one of those, it is for sale a couple of miles from me..[/QUOTE
> do you know how much they want for it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. The truck looked like it was in mint condition.. I looked like it had a new paint job, and the plow looked pretty good.. I am going to take a drive there today and see if it is still there.. Ill keep you posted
Click to expand...


----------



## Straightliner

91 Jeep. Replaced it with a 95 Chev p/u.


----------



## YardMedic

Straightliner;374206 said:


> 91 Jeep. Replaced it with a 95 Chev p/u.
> View attachment 22813


That looked like a fairly rugged blade. What kind of setup was it? Did it convert over to the pickup you got?


----------



## Straightliner

Sitting just waiting for a better S-10 to come along!!!!

Brad.


----------



## New Heights

Here are two of my old money makers. payup


----------



## Northland

New Heights;374905 said:


> Here are two of my old money makers. payup


Cant believe Im gonna say this and probably never will say anything like it again, but... Damn, thats a nice lookin old Dodge...


----------



## Austin Machine

*Valentine's Day Storm Clean up*

Here's a picture of my 60 Walter Snowfighter at work pushing back an area that had heavy drifting down the side of our indoor horse riding arena. It had blown in heavily over night and the weight of the snow pressing down against the canopy of the fabric covered building (75 wide 160 long) was tremendous. I was worried about it damaging the building.. or worse. As you can see, it goes up against the side of the building quite a ways. For a reference point, the bottom of the mirror on the Walter measures about 7 foot 6 inches on the garage floor. The top of it is about 9 feet. I wished I'd taken a picture before I'd backed in and made the first past. The biggest problem with this is that there is only a 20 foot wide access road down that side of the building with a drop off on the edge of the road that you wouldn't want to fall off with a plow truck. It's pretty much a dead, straight push.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Good to see the ole girl working.*

Nice to see a ole snowfighter doing what they do best....



Austin Machine;376534 said:


> Here's a picture of my 60 Walter Snowfighter at work pushing back an area that had heavy drifting down the side of our indoor horse riding arena. It had blown in heavily over night and the weight of the snow pressing down against the canopy of the fabric covered building (75 wide 160 long) was tremendous. I was worried about it damaging the building.. or worse. As you can see, it goes up against the side of the building quite a ways. For a reference point, the bottom of the mirror on the Walter measures about 7 foot 6 inches on the garage floor. The top of it is about 9 feet. I wished I'd taken a picture before I'd backed in and made the first past. The biggest problem with this is that there is only a 20 foot wide access road down that side of the building with a drop off on the edge of the road that you wouldn't want to fall off with a plow truck. It's pretty much a dead, straight push.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Nice old snowfighter,post a few more photos if you have some more. nice to see the old trucks.


----------



## Austin Machine

*Old trucks*



JIM SHERRY;384713 said:


> Nice old snowfighter,post a few more photos if you have some more. nice to see the old trucks.


Thanks guys, I took a few more action photo's over the week end storm but I'm running into problems for some reason trying to post them. They appear to be too big to post, so I need to save them as smaller files, I guess. I don't really understand the issue as my first two pictures are the same and posted with no problem. We'll get it figured out and I'll post them soon. I have a couple of my diligent plow crew in action and my 'fleet' of antiques. Chip Austin


----------



## szorno

Here is our fleet about 4 years ago. 86 chevy K30, '90 Dodge 250, and '90 Dodge Ramcharger. I just got an engine in the Ramcharger. It will be on the road again as soon as I get time to get plates & insurance.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Buster F;368403 said:


> Here is my 84 3/4 ton chevy. In the 5 years i owened and plowed commercially with her she never failed me once. Unfortunatley old mother rust got the best of her and i recently traded it for 2 '94 actic cat wildcats.


Wow! that was a decent older truck for around where I live. That wasn't rust, that was just a little bubbling paint. Older rusty plow trucks around here are gone at the bottom. Not just rusty I mean acually 6-8" rusted away and gone at the bottom of the doors, fenders, box, and cab corners. Ha ha ha


----------



## Quality SR

It is nice to see these old trucks still in operation. Keep them coming


----------



## Austin Machine

JIM SHERRY;384713 said:


> Nice old snowfighter,post a few more photos if you have some more. nice to see the old trucks.


I finally got it... here's a few pics of my old snow fighter in action and the crew.


----------



## Austin Machine

*old trucks*

Here's some of the fleet and another piece of old iron... I know it's not a truck, but it's something to do in the summertime.

The kubota is new, but the rest of the fleet is older. Chev/GMC mutant is a truck I built out of a bunch of parts. Powered by a mildy hotrodded 327 with a nine foot Fisher plow with a 20,000 # hydraulic winch in the rear bumper. It rolls on 35 inch studded tires with a Dana 60 front and a corporate 14 bolt in the back with a Detroit locker.

The Trojan is just a nice old tractor, 1965. I bought it from the orginal owner. It's never been broken, busted, cracked, welded on or anything.

The Walter is a 1960 220 Cummins, typical old work horse. I've got it mechanically tinkered up, I'm going to try and get the body work and plowing gear blasted and painted this summer.

The Dodge is a '67 Coronet RT 440 ci 4 speed.


----------



## Oshkosh

*You've got a nice little collection going...*

Wow,
I figure for close to the cost of one brand new diesel 4x4 pickup truck you have a *nice* collection going.
Something for every season.
Now that makes sense to me.lol Then again I love to collect...



Austin Machine;386486 said:


> Here's some of the fleet and another piece of old iron... I know it's not a truck, but it's something to do in the summertime.
> 
> The kubota is new, but the rest of the fleet is older. Chev/GMC mutant is a truck I built out of a bunch of parts. Powered by a mildy hotrodded 327 with a nine foot Fisher plow with a 20,000 # hydraulic winch in the rear bumper. It rolls on 35 inch studded tires with a Dana 60 front and a corporate 14 bolt in the back with a Detroit locker.
> 
> The Trojan is just a nice old tractor, 1965. I bought it from the orginal owner. It's never been broken, busted, cracked, welded on or anything.
> 
> The Walter is a 1960 220 Cummins, typical old work horse. I've got it mechanically tinkered up, I'm going to try and get the body work and plowing gear blasted and painted this summer.
> 
> The Dodge is a '67 Coronet RT 440 ci 4 speed.


----------



## Quality SR

I just want to bump this back to the top for the newer guys with the older trucks. Lets see em.


----------



## dzrick

AbsoluteH&L;385586 said:


> Wow! that was a decent older truck for around where I live. That wasn't rust, that was just a little bubbling paint. Older rusty plow trucks around here are gone at the bottom. *Not just rusty I mean acually 6-8" rusted away and gone at the bottom of the doors, fenders, box, and cab corners*. Ha ha ha


 You mean like my old girl? This will be the first year with the plow but I drove this everyday for 20 years, doen't owe me a thing.


----------



## murphyslaw

guess I can throw up a shot of my o'85 w250.










now here is a shot of the truck I hade before the 85









this poor o 78 was so rusted out the drivers seat was bolted to a stop sign, and if you tossed a qt of oil on the pass floor you would loose it on the highway.


----------



## shanta74

here is my 79 k20 27 years old and still running strong
View attachment 27709


----------



## d4xycrq

*Jeeps were popular back in the day -*


----------



## Quality SR

I love the old classics keep them coming.


----------



## JeepPlow18

That jeep and plow look amazing. Excellent condition for its age, too perfect to plow in for me at least.


----------



## Quality SR

JeepPlow18;426753 said:


> That jeep and plow look amazing. Excellent condition for its age, too perfect to plow in for me at least.


I agree, you dont see to many of those around any more.


----------



## Wicked500R

I guess I could plop these hear...Here's my Ole' 76' , damn I miss that truck !!


----------



## shanta74

what year is that jeep i have a 1969 jeep j2000 with the 350 buick in it. by the way thats a nice jeep.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

83 chevy k10


----------



## rofoth3

*old ford*

Pic's of my 89 F350. I do hauling & snow plowing with this. I take the side's off to plow.
Also a pic of my co-driver.


----------



## d4xycrq

*1972 Jeep with Meyer Power Angle plow*



shanta74;427017 said:


> what year is that jeep i have a 1969 jeep j2000 with the 350 buick in it. by the way thats a nice jeep.


Shanta,

That Jeep pickup is a 1972. It has a Buick 350 as well - which runs very sweet. Apparently, Jeep had dropped the Buick 350 in 1972 but had a few left over - allowing this Jeep's original owner to order it over the AMC 360. I'm glad he did. This winter will be the second season I'll put this Jeep to work plowing my big long driveway. I'll be installing chains on it in a week or two. So far, the beast has been unstoppable. And that Meyer has been rock solid as well. It has a E47 pump - which cost me a whopping $16 to rebuild with new seals, rings and such. There is a local Meyer dealer nearby if I need any other parts such as solenoids, etc. It's a good bit of kit.
I'll make an effort to take some action shots this year, rather than the summer time green grass as shown above.

Ray


----------



## shanta74

mine isnt in as good of shape as yours yet.lol i am rebuilding it to stock i picked it up about three years ago for 500 and have been slowly working on it but what i have drove it it is unstopable with that 3 speed manual tranny


----------



## Oldninja

Alright what's with the exhaust stacks on the Suburban?!!


----------



## Wicked500R

Oldninja;429291 said:


> Alright what's with the exhaust stacks on the Suburban?!!


LMAO..That was my buddies truck. They were hooked up and it was loud when he got on it. Sounded pretty cool. They doubled as heaters for the back half of the truck ! He cut holes in the roof and floor and just welded them in with some flexi-connections underneath. He also had a "red" plow..lol


----------



## fordmstng66

Her is my work truck

This was before the cancer took over.


----------



## mrmagnum

Just got the old yard truck out today. She's a 1987 YJ with 129,000 kms. Still works great!


----------



## fordmstng66

that jeep is in really good shape for the year.


----------



## mrmagnum

fordmstng66;431520 said:


> that jeep is in really good shape for the year.


Thanks man, it has been patched over the years and it just keeps going. I just use it for around the lot at my shop. I have my "new" 1987 YJ which I use for plowing everywhere else.


----------



## alleghenypaving

*1974 MACK (one mean truck)*

this old dog still has it, doesn't skip a beat


----------



## Banksy

That Mack is a brute, I like it. What size blade does that E47 pump lift?? That is an E47 right? Looks tiny on there, lol.


----------



## Labratz

dont look the best but that dont make it snow runs and drives like new
just think i took that pic today and when i woke up there was snow where did it go


----------



## bigboss1

All_Clear;372090 said:


> Well i traded it almost 2 yrs ago now but here's my old rig.
> 
> All Clear


hey i didnt know OJ had a plow on that bronco


----------



## mow & snow

Here is my 1989 Dodge 350.


----------



## mrmagnum

mow & snow;434098 said:


> Here is my 1989 Dodge 350.


Sweet old Dodge!


----------



## Newdude

mow & snow;434098 said:


> Here is my 1989 Dodge 350.


I swear I've seen that truck around Charlotte somewhere. Nice.


----------



## YardMedic

mow & snow;434098 said:


> Here is my 1989 Dodge 350.


You're a Fisher guy and you put a Meyers on the H2??? How's that truck working out for ya, btw?

I like the Dodge


----------



## mow & snow

YardMedic;434451 said:


> You're a Fisher guy and you put a Meyers on the H2??? How's that truck working out for ya, btw?
> 
> I like the Dodge


Yes that is a Fisher on the 89. I had to put a Meyers on the H2 for warranty reasons and so far the plow has worked real well. The H2 was a great plow/work truck but I traded it in for another Dodge.


----------



## Newdude

mow & snow;435581 said:


> Yes that is a Fisher on the 89. I had to put a Meyers on the H2 for warranty reasons and so far the plow has worked real well. The H2 was a great plow/work truck but I traded it in for another Dodge.


what did you get?


----------



## YardMedic

Newdude;435702 said:


> what did you get?


Please allow me a second of being a wise guy..... HE GOT A DODGE!! j/k


----------



## mow & snow

Newdude;435702 said:


> what did you get?


I bought a 2003 Dodge Ram 1500. I'll post some pictures in a few weeks when I get some time.


----------



## Newdude

YardMedic;435981 said:


> Please allow me a second of being a wise guy..... HE GOT A DODGE!! j/k


haha. I was wondering WHAT KIND he bought. So mow n snow, are you going to put a plow on it?


----------



## atgreene

My Oshkosh.


----------



## New Heights

New Heights;374905 said:


> Here are two of my old money makers. payup


I want to puke.....I just found out that my old gmc was scraped...The guy I sold it to said the motor went in it so he junked it..Im totaly pissed.:crying:


----------



## Mark13

New Heights;436513 said:


> I want to puke.....I just found out that my old gmc was scraped...The guy I sold it to said the motor went in it so he junked it..Im totaly pissed.:crying:


The green one with the mesh cage on it? Dang, that was a nice looking truck.
I would mad too.


----------



## Beater_K20

new to the site, browsed around last year but never registered.

here's a picture of my baby.








1977 Chevy K20 350/TH350/NP203

i inherited the old girl from my grandfather when he passed away in 2003. he always talked about restoring an old truck (40s-50s) for him to have as a toy. when my grandma decided that i should have the truck, i knew what i had to do with her.

cancer has a pretty good hold on her right now, and i'm having some pretty major problems. i'm currently looking for a replacement, and as soon as i find one, she gets to start living the easy life. plans call for a full factory cosmetic resto, along with powertrain upgrades, so it can be used as an occasional driver and tow rig.


----------



## TurbDies2500

I like the 77 Bronco. That thing is sweet.


----------



## Quality SR

The trucks look good keep them coming


----------



## Beater_K20

well, i did finally find my replacement about 2 weeks after my last post in this thread (top of this page)

ended up with an '80 GMC K2500
350/SM465/slip yoke 205 with a 10 bolt and a 14 bolt.









had some problems locating another plow frame, then discovered that i had a lockout not unlocking, only to find a thrashed spindle and hub on the front axle. needs a caliper remounted and the plow controls and lights put in. she should be ready to rock by this time tomorrow, just in time for some more forecasted snow.payup


----------



## YardMedic

That 1980 should make a great truck for you. How's the interior? The exterior looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Quality SR

YardMedic;492845 said:


> That 1980 should make a great truck for you. How's the interior? The exterior looks to be in great shape.


I agree nice looking truck. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## WSR

A picture of my old plow truck, 85 K20, nicknamed the calico plow truck due to its paint scheme. What you can't see from the other side is the silver fender and another blue door.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

My backup truck. 77 F350


----------



## Welderguy24

don't know if this counts at all but it's a 1953? Oshkosh with a 1673 CAT and a 5 speed main box and 2 speed aux. box. It was a DOT/State truck in Rapid City, SD, we bought it at an auction with a dump box but without the plow.

Painted it up and and now it lives it's life feeding 1,200 head of beef cattle!


----------



## YardMedic

That osh kosh should be able to handle something as big as a snowbear, don't ya think? Definitely need some ballast though!  Nice truck!!


----------



## Tractaguy

*It's not a truck....but it's oldt*

Hey guys,

Here are some photos of my mighty mite. I've spent a few weeks wrenching on it but now it runs and drives. I have the plow (an old Meyer u-13 pump with cables and st-78 moldboard) specifically the pump inmy basement. I went through it last night so I need to bolt it on and rewire it (hack job from before) and I'll be pushing snow!


----------



## Quality SR

Nice tractor, do you still use it? Keep them coming


----------



## chtucker

1940s Marmon Herrington


----------



## Quality SR

That is a cool looking truck. Do you still use this truck? What size blade is that?


----------



## chtucker

No I am trying to buy it though


----------



## chtucker

no rust to speak of


----------



## 91AK250

i thought i had posted in here, but i guess not..heres my 'ol 91 not real old but not real new either haha


----------



## zim bob

i really like that copper color looks real sharp.


----------



## fordmstng66

zim bob;500280 said:


> i really like that copper color looks real sharp.


+1 on the copper color. Looks good on the truck.


----------



## linycctitan

Here's the beloved 88 K5 only 2 weeks before she was totaled in a head on (drunk driver came across and boom):crying:, may she rest in peices!! Then there was the 89 F350, we'd still have her if it weren't for the severe cancer, constant electrical issues and the rotted frame!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

G.M.Landscaping;499026 said:


> My backup truck. 77 F350
> View attachment 33436


Got any more pics? That looks like a beautiful truck.


----------



## 91AK250

fordmstng66;500294 said:


> +1 on the copper color. Looks good on the truck.


thanks guys! im happy with how it turned out..really a neat color


----------



## Tractaguy

*Old tractor*

Someone asked if I still used the old tractor...actually I have not gotten to use it yet! I got it as a non runner and just about everything needed to be rebuilt or replaced. The last thing I have to do is put the pump back on and wire it up. The motor runs like a dream, the trans and clutch are good, so basically I have an old go-kart for the time being. I have to go to California for business at the end of this week so it looks like next week will be the true maiden plowing voyage.

It's been a very fun project and I've never seen another one like it...he he.

Brian


----------



## mohawkmike82

*Heres my 83 Jimmy*

Got about 1300 in it. Aint much to look at but it does its job well. Got a 350 with a 700R4 and I think a 208 C new process. 71/2 western Mark III. Should get to use it tomorrow morning


----------



## Danscapes

I saw an old tractor like this for sale by me, the guy wants $1000 for it. It's a real turd, are these rare or is he just crazy?


Tractaguy;499310 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here are some photos of my mighty mite. I've spent a few weeks wrenching on it but now it runs and drives. I have the plow (an old Meyer u-13 pump with cables and st-78 moldboard) specifically the pump inmy basement. I went through it last night so I need to bolt it on and rewire it (hack job from before) and I'll be pushing snow!


----------



## fireball

thats the same tractor that arnold palmer used to ride to school on


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I've done a little research into them, alot of people like to collect them and fix them up so there is a market willing to pay those high prices. They can really do some work when they are running well.


----------



## SteveJ

*NOW THATS A PLOW TRUCK!*


----------



## Quality SR

Holy #@%$ that thing is huge. It must move some serious snow though.


----------



## SteveJ

What I wanna know is how the hell he sees!!!


----------



## Quality SR

LOL. I didnt notice that, that is a good question.


----------



## jjklongisland

He doesnt need to see in that, people just get the hell out of the way and if he veers off the road he just goes through any obstacles...

Cool Truck

Hey Mohawk, you K5 reminded me of my brother inlaws he used to have... Especially that pic with it running and the smoke coming from the exhuast. His truck was so rotted out and the fumes were so caustic that we used to call it Aushwitz...


----------



## CAT 245ME

SteveJ;504068 said:


> What I wanna know is how the hell he sees!!!


He must use nascar spottors to tell him when it's all clear.


----------



## wahlturfcare

*pics of 3 of my trucks*

heres some pics of 3 of my trucks. green one is a 74 w100, red one without the blade is a 77 w400 and the other is a 88' ford superduty


----------



## yancy

Here is the 80 and some of the mount that we made for it.


----------



## Lil' Danny

Diggin' the old trucks guys. That 74' Mack was back when they were real Bulldogs. A local landscaper has an older R-model with a plow on it , I think it's a Western ( an older Unimount maybe ? ) . Thing must push like a champ.


----------



## JPMAKO

91AK250;500602 said:


> thanks guys! im happy with how it turned out..really a neat color


Sort of look's like mine just yours is a little lighter in color:waving: 
This one will not see snow anymore as the body work and paint cost a little over $10,000
Everything got painted even the back rack and rain guards... and then the extras (stainless bed rails and tailgate cover) HIDS etc...


----------



## Pjw350

84 k20 6.2 diesel


















86 k20 suburban










both trucks are at our house in Upper Mi

The Grizzly is in IL


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;505408 said:


> Sort of look's like mine just yours is a little lighter in color:waving:
> This one will not see snow anymore as the body work and paint cost a little over $10,000
> Everything got painted even the back rack and rain guards... and then the extras (stainless bed rails and tailgate cover) HIDS etc...


Looks AWESOME Man!


----------



## Quality SR

Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## giffordious

theonlybull;369520 said:


> here's my old man's bronco 77 bronco, all orginal, 302 c4 3:50 gears, d44/9" and a '71 fisher 6'6"


Nice! My dad used to drive me home from Catholic school everyday in the same truck!


----------



## 91AK250

JPMAKO;505408 said:


> Sort of look's like mine just yours is a little lighter in color:waving:
> This one will not see snow anymore as the body work and paint cost a little over $10,000
> Everything got painted even the back rack and rain guards... and then the extras (stainless bed rails and tailgate cover) HIDS etc...


now that is a sexy truck! :salute: looks great!


----------



## JPMAKO

91AK250;505786 said:


> now that is a sexy truck! :salute: looks great!


Here is some close-ups of the truck so you can see the detail and really see the color in the sun. I have about 100 pictures of the whole process after the accident. It used to be black and now it's Dark Copper Metallic... Enjoy:waving:


----------



## JPMAKO

Here is the back-up truck, Just got back from the shop (Blown Head Gasket):crying:
It is in really good shape with only 96000 miles Next year it will be painted Black to match the other Chevy's


----------



## PAGE2004

1985 F250

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=16217


----------



## PAGE2004

CLONE POST !! haha


----------



## alleghenypaving

gotta love them old chevy's,the older the better.none of that smog pollution junk on the older ones. also easy too change plugs on the old ones..


----------



## Quality SR

Nice truck JP. Beautiful color.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice looking truck JPMAKO.


----------



## meyer22288

jp that truck is really cool. you did a great job with it. im in the middle of restoring my 1993 f-250, putting a brand new engine and trans in it and restoring the body. im gonna do an aluminum flatbed on mine hopefully as my box was toasted by rust and dents. i cant wait till its done


----------



## Pjw350

alleghenypaving;506248 said:


> gotta love them old chevy's,the older the better.none of that smog pollution junk on the older ones. also easy too change plugs on the old ones..


Any tips on changing them when they look rusted on? That green suburbans plugs are in pretty bad shape and Im afraid theyll snap on me.


----------



## lawnranger2005

*1985 Chevy Scottsdale The Black Snow Beast*


----------



## jbrow1

Here's a pic of my 1980 chevy. Today is the first time the blade has been on in 3 or 4 years. Just fixed the T-case in it a month ago so figured it was time to get the plow working.


----------



## Quality SR

Nice trucks guys. keep them coming


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

First Time Out;500583 said:


> Got any more pics? That looks like a beautiful truck.


couple more....


----------



## farmerkev

That 77 f-350 is AWESOME!


----------



## jbrow1

That interior is saweeet!
Nice truck


----------



## DeereFarmer

farmerkev;520315 said:


> That 77 f-350 is AWESOME!


I agree. That is one clean work truck.


----------



## lawnranger2005

I like how sweet that old dump looks, I had a 77 firebird


----------



## fyerfytr

This is my new old truck. It's a 1989 Chevy 2500 with a Western 7.5. It has 56k original on the 350 with a manual tranny.

Mark


----------



## Quality SR

Nice truck Mark. Lets see some more.


----------



## fyerfytr

Quality SR;621188 said:


> Nice truck Mark. Lets see some more.


Thanks! It will just be plowing my driveway and maybe the road, we live in the stix.
Here's a couple more....


----------



## Quality SR

Nice looking truck good luck this year.


----------



## fyerfytr

Quality SR;621221 said:


> Nice looking truck good luck this year.


Thanks, you too. It is suppose to be a great season for plowing from what I hear.


----------



## Doakster

My 1951 Dodge M37 Military, Complete with a specific mounting system fisher did for this truck way back in the day....pretty rare set up

Also has Whelen Strobes, back up lights, cab heater.

Drive Train is 80hp straight six, 3/4 Ton Running Gear, 4 speed with 5.88 gears, yes that is correct 5.88 gears.

This thing will push snow up a hill with no pedal, just Idling. I have also pulled other vehicles that were stuck up hills with no gas, you can get out and walk beside it in 4x4 Low. Basically if this think has traction is will pull a house down.

I will have more pics of it this winter, I didn't plow much with it last year because it was hard starting sometimes. I finished a carb rebuild on it and still have some minor adjustments to make on it, but it should be ready for winter. The plow will be completely repainted as well.


----------



## mvl2008

*Just purchased over the weekend*

Just picked this up from the original owner, low miles, just over 100k, got a steal on it.


----------



## bribrius

Doakster;621298 said:


> My 1951 Dodge M37 Military, Complete with a specific mounting system fisher did for this truck way back in the day....pretty rare set up
> 
> Also has Whelen Strobes, back up lights, cab heater.
> 
> Drive Train is 80hp straight six, 3/4 Ton Running Gear, 4 speed with 5.88 gears, yes that is correct 5.88 gears.
> 
> This thing will push snow up a hill with no pedal, just Idling. I have also pulled other vehicles that were stuck up hills with no gas, you can get out and walk beside it in 4x4 Low. Basically if this think has traction is will pull a house down.
> 
> I will have more pics of it this winter, I didn't plow much with it last year because it was hard starting sometimes. I finished a carb rebuild on it and still have some minor adjustments to make on it, but it should be ready for winter. The plow will be completely repainted as well.


now we're talking. Nothing like a good mule.xysport


----------



## Doakster

bribrius;621849 said:


> now we're talking. Nothing like a good mule.xysport


That's a perfect word for it.


----------



## 82F100SWB

My ugly old setup, truck and plow both need paint, I only just got the blade home in the last week, it needs a bit of work before the snow flies....
















Is it just me, or does that blade lift ridiculously high?

Truck is a 92, Cummins, 5 speed, around 190K miles, as loaded as a 92 could get... LOL
Plow is an 89 Boss RT-1 8'2", and I have the 89(Cummins/5 speed also, about 160K miles) the plow was bought new with, it'd be a dedicated plow rig, but, it's cab is pretty well toast, maybe next year.


----------



## Eyesell

Sweet truck keep em' comin' !!!!


----------



## broncoplower21

my 84 bronco with a blizzard 7' 6"


----------



## Advantage

Here's a truck that we brought back to life. Before the lettering went on.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

heres my old work truck, shes waitin for some work


----------

